

How Segment Is Changing the SaaS Marketplace - gwintrob
http://gwintrob.com/articles/how-segment-is-changing-the-saas-marketplace/

======
michaelbuckbee
In the same way that online ads have really started to feel the hurt from
AdBlockers, I think that trackers are next on that list. There was a really
big discussion of uBlock on HN the other day - which blocks Segment, similarly
AdBlockPlus (when blocking trackers) does as well.

At this point it's a little more than an annoyance, but it's not hard to
imagine a future where these things are baked into browsers and/or legislature
puts some hefty restrictions onto them.

~~~
jgalt212
Along these lines, I've noticed that a few banks seem to be blocking Google
Analytics. As an interesting aside, we noticed one large bank blocks GA, but
not mixpanel. Has anyone else who serves enterprise customers noticed this? If
this trend has real legs, we'd need to move back towards server side
analytics.

------
sunir
What's interesting to me is not the wild west of competing analytics tools
that Segment rolls up, but the shear array of not-really-analytics tools
Segment feeds event tracking and identity to like Marketo, Hubspot,
Customer.io, Olark, etc.

~~~
gwintrob
Absolutely, sunir. It becomes even more powerful when these tools start
feeding into each other. For example, what if you can identify that one user
is having a bad experience based on their Olark conversations and usage data,
then put them on a special drip campaign to help them re-engage. Each tool
becomes more automated/insightful when it accesses the data from the others.

~~~
sudonim
Exactly Gordon. 10 years ago the goal was to build a monolithic bloatware do-
everything product. The future is to pick the best product for each function,
and have them all play well together. Segment helps customers have great
complementary options to Customer.io which is one of the reasons we encourage
them to use it.

Really interesting analysis. Thanks for doing it!

